# circuito led 3w



## kocker (Feb 17, 2008)

hola que tal me presento con este post

le voy a contar la historia tengo un acuario y le quiero meter estas luces leds 3w luxeon que vi de unas lamparas que cuestan una barbaridad y como lo quiero para algo mas peque;o para que gastar tanto si no lo voy usar

mi duda como puedo conectar varios leds de esto a corriente alterna o con una fuente. he visto algunas fuentes pero lo malo a mi entender es que tiene 17w entonces solo podre conectar 5 pero si mi equivoco ayudenme

bueno las caracteristicas de los leds son 3w, 3.0-3.4v, 1000ma

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## pepechip (Feb 17, 2008)

hola
aqui tienes el calculo de como hacerlo
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## pepechip (Feb 17, 2008)

por cierto aguno sabeis de algun programa como este pero en castellano
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## kocker (Feb 17, 2008)

hola no mucho entiendo lo que me mandastes sera que me puedes ayudar disculpa mi ignorancia jijij y gracias


----------



## pepechip (Feb 17, 2008)

simplemente te metes en la pagina y en la tabla correspondiente le introduces los datos que tienes.
yo he considerado que tu fuente de alimentacion era de 17 voltios. Si no es asi tu mismo introduce el valor adecuado.


----------



## mooskito (Abr 16, 2011)

disculpa y que pasa con el mensaje 

the wizard thinks the power dissipated in your resistors is a concern

esta calculadora no tiene en cuenta las cuestiones de amperaje de la fuente ayuda
tengo una fuente de 5v, 1 Amper, 4 leds 750mA en serie y me dice que cada resistencia disipa alrededor de 1250 mW que tipo de resistencias pondre?


----------

